# Commute Citywest to City Centre (Upper grand Cana stl)



## remey (10 Apr 2008)

Hi all,

I'm living in citywest and drive each day to Upper Grand Canal St. I start work at 9am but leave usually between 7 and 7.10 and usually arrive at 8/8.10. If I leave any later I'm just sitting in brutal traffic and could be later than 9. (I hate being late!!)
I take tallaght bypass, spawell roundabout, stanaway road, sallys bridge, cork st, kevin st, Stephens green, grand canal st. A longer route but less sitting in traffic. (couple of shortcuts here and there)

Coming home I go down the canal, take left at Leeson st or Rathmines (couple shortcuts), rathgar, spawell, tallaght bypass, home. Leave at 5.30 and home usually at 7 although traffic a bit lighter lately so bit earlier.

Would love to hear from anyone who can recommend a different route?
I've always avoided the N7 but has that improved anything lately?
Any other suggestions would be welcome as its a long enough day. 

Thanks


----------



## tallpaul (10 Apr 2008)

One option would be the short drive to Tallaght (or the Red Cow) and take the LUAS. This will be even more feasible when the LUAS is extended to Citywest... 

No stress from sitting in traffic and a guaranteed journey time.


----------



## remey (10 Apr 2008)

Hi Tallpaul,

I regularly use my car throughout the day for work purposes so unfortunately thats not an option for me right now.
Thanks though


----------



## canucks (19 Mar 2010)

Can I ask how bad is your commute now? from what approx part of Citywest do you leave? Looking at moving to Citywest/Saggart/Rathcoole area in summer, but need to get to Crumlin for about 8/8:30. I also need my car during day.


----------



## Sophie2011 (2 Sep 2011)

Hi,

Commuting from Citywest is fine providing you do not leave to late in the morning. If leaving at 8am you would make it to town by 9 but avoid the canal as it is a complete bottleneck the best of times.
The quickest route is usually Coombe, Dolphins Barn, Crumlin Road, Long Mile Road and onto the Naas Road. On a bad traffic day you can turnoff towards Greenhills Road and head for N81 or go through Springfield. These routes will definitely not take 90 mins. I would be home in 45 mins max and some days 30 mins from town to Citywest.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Sep 2011)

Would the Luas not be a better option these days?


----------

